# خطوات سهلة للاستفادة من مواضيع قسم الهندسة الطبية .



## م.محمد الكسواني (28 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الحمد لله الذي اوجد لنا هذا الملتقي ليكون منارة من العلم يضئ لنا نوره الطريق لنسلكه الى حياتنا العملية، واتوجه بالشكر لادارة الملتقى وجميع المشرفين على هذا الجهد الرائع الذي بدورنا لا بد ان نقوم على رعايته وتنميته بما لدينا من علم نافع ومفيد ولو كان يسيرا.​ 
اعضاء قسم الهندسة الطبية
اهلا ومرحبا بكم جميعا.
لا شك ان المعلومة الجديدة او التي يبحث عنها العضو هي الهدف التي يطمح اليها الاعضاء لزيادة مالديهم من معلومات او تفسيرها، من اجل ذلك نجد كثيرا من الزملاء يقومون بطرح موضوع للاستفسار عن معلومة او جهاز ما، وغالبا يكون الجواب في طيات مواضيع قسم الهندسة الطبية، ولكن قد يشق على العضو ان يبحث عنه، من اجل ذلك قام مشرفنا القدير الاخ شكري محمد نوري بانشاء فهرست قسم الهندسة الطبية والذي يحتوي اكبر قدر من المواضيع المهمة عن انواع مختلفة متعلقة بقسم الاجهزة الطبية بالشرح واحيانا مدعوما بالصور التوضيحية، ومثل ذلك فهرست مواضيع اجهزة ومعدات طب الاسنان، وكذلك الاخ الفاضل العرندس قام بانشاء مكتبة الهندسة الطبية
ارجو من الاعضاء اتباع الخطوات التالية في حالة الاستفسار عن اي موضوع يتعلق بالهندسة الطبية وذلك لسهولة الوصول للمعلومة وتوفيرا للوقت:

1- تحديد ما هي المعلومة التي تريدها او الجهاز المراد التعرف عليه، او كتاب يتعلق بالهندسة الطبية.

2- الدخول لقسم الهنسة الطبية والضغط مباشرة على الموضوع المثبت (فهرست قسم الهندسة الطبية) او ( مواضيع اجهزة و معدات طب الاسنان) او ( مكتبة الهندسة الطبية).

3 - القيام بقراءة العناوين الخاصة بالمواضيع.

4 -في حال وجود المطلوب الرجاء الضغط على الرابط اسفل العنوان للوصول للصفحة التي تحتوي الموضوع كاملا.​ 
في حالة عدم وجود الموضوع المطلوب:

1- الرجاء الضغط على كلمة بحث في اعلى الصفحة.

2- اكتب اهم الكلمات لعنوان الموضوع الرئيسي.

3- انقر على كلمة اذهب.​ 
اذا لم يفلح بحثك عن المطلوب:

1 -اضغط على ايقونة (موضوع جديد) في اعلى الصفحة وتأكد انك في قسم الهندسة الطبية.

2-كتابة عنوان مختصر واضح يدل على المطلوب و الرجاء عدم كتابة ( سااااعدوني، ارجوووكم , بأسرع وقت , ومحتار , وانقذوني , ومن الكلمات التي لاتليق بالمهندس الطبي .....).

3- في محتوي المشاركة الرجاء كتابة المطلوب بشكل مفهوم ومعتدل.

4- محتوي المشاركة بكون علمي او استفسار وبعيد عن اي امور لاتتعلق بقسم الهندسة الطبية.​ 
نرجو من كل الاعضاء التواصل فيما بيننا والمشاركة حتى نحقق اهدافنا معا يدا بيد.​ 
وفقكم الله جميعا​ 
اخوكم محمد الكسواني​:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يوليو 2007)

الأخ م/ محمد الكسواني .

تحية طيبة .

مساهمة تستحق التقدير والثناء مادامت تصب في مصلحة الأعضاء الكرام والقسم .

ومبادرة طيبة في المساعدة لمواضيع الأجهزة المختبرية الذي تضمّن الفهرست .

جزاك الله خير جزاء .

البغدادي .


----------



## القائد العام (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ياباشمهندش على الارشادات وهكذا انت كما عوتنا دائما


----------



## am_em (1 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## م.ابو نايل (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك الرائعه


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك والى الامام انشاء الله


---------------------------------------------------------


كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## الباشا/م (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم على تسهيل وصول المعلومات على قدر الاستطاعه


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

thx for the topic


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم اخواني وزملائي
وارجو التفاعل مع مضمون الموضوع وتقليب مواضيع القسم وتوضيح كل ما هو مبهم والعمل على اضافة المعلومات المستجدة ان شاء الله.
وفقكم الله.


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## الالكتروني (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا كتير الكم واله هيك بتسهلو علينا كتير


----------



## ghost_adel (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## Amr.abdelHamid (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي الافاده بس انا كان عندي سوال هو مرتبات المهندس الطبي كام ؟!! انا سمعت ان ممكن مهندس طبي واحد يقدر يمسك مستشفي كامله من حيث الصيانه و المبيعات و اكتر و انا محتاج ان افهم طبيعة عمله ايه و حديثي التخرج بيقبضو كام ؟! كمان في الدول الغربيه هل يقبلون حديثي التخرج العاديين بمعني مش انه هو من العشره الاوئل او حاجه ؟! ارجو الرد السريع لاني امامي 15 يوم للختيار اي قسم سوف ادخله ؟!! شكرا انا طالب باكديميه الشروق طالع سنه اولي تخصص و لسه لم اختار التخصص شكرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (20 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزي عمر عبد الحميد ... أهلاً و سهلاً بك في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية .... اعتقد بأنك ستجد في الرابط التالي بعض الأجوبة عن أستفساراتك .....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62134

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ..............


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوريين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## experience_home (2 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالله شاهين (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا كتيييييييييير اليك


----------



## خالد حسن احمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات ونرجو المساعدة


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشووووووووور يا م.محمد
على هاي المعلووووومات المفيدة


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الزملاء الافاضل...
اشكركم جميعا على مروركم الطيب...


----------



## troy555 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

الله يجزيك عن كل حرف كتبتة ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عرفات عبدالروؤف عل (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهمة فى انشاء هذا الموقع و جزاه الله خيرا, نأمل منكم ان تدعمنا بالمعلومات للاستفادة


----------



## BMEng.hossam (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أود الاستفسار عن ( ISO For hospitals ) لو في مواصفه اقدر اطبق عليها او اتبعها علشان المستشفى تاخد اعتماديه دوليه 

شكرا جزيلا وفي انتظار الرد 

م/حسام ( مهندس أجهزه طبيه - جامعه القاهره )


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

